#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] Hyperlink word file to excel file with specific sheet

## kumawat_s

How I can hyperlink a excel file with a specific sheet.

I am using ms-word xp version.

In MS-word to MS-word document hyperlink it is possible by bookmark. 

thanks

skaran

----------


## macropod

Here's how:
 First, save your Excel workbook.
 In Word, insert a hyperlink to the workbook, via Insert|Hyperlink.
 In Excel, on a different sheet that the one you want to hyperlink to, insert an '=' formula pointing to a cell on the target sheet. You should see something like =MySheet!J10.
 Select the inserted hyperlink and press Shift-F9. you should see something like:
{ HYPERLINK "C:\\Users\\Macropod\\Documents\\My Workbook.xls" }
 In Excel, copy the formula, except for the '=' and paste it into the hyperlink field in Word so that you end up with:
{ HYPERLINK "C:\\Users\\Macropod\\Documents\\My Workbook.xls" \l "MySheet!J10"}
(Note the '\l' and double quotes.
 Close the Excel workbook without saving
 In Word, press F9 to update the hyperlink field.
 Click on the hyperlink and your Excel workbook shoould open at the desired location.

----------


## riyaraj

Thanks for sharing this .

----------


## kumawat_s

Thanks Mr. Paul for supporting me.

sorry for late reply.

I have applied formula suggesteed by you but excel workbook opens in sheet whatever I saved last.

Please suggest.

Thanks 
Skaran

----------


## macropod

Hi Skaran,

That suggests you have not implemented the process correctly. Try again.

----------


## kumawat_s

Dear Mr. Paul,

I am attaching two files

1. Word file where I have applied your suggested formula.
2. Excel - target file.

In word file i have hyperlinked 3 sheets with different lines but always Sheet3 opens. 

Kindly check the formula.

Thanks

Skaran

----------


## macropod

You didn't pay close enough attention to the instructions. Where they say to use \l you have used \I.

----------


## kumawat_s

Dear Mr. Paul,

Sorry I did not find this character (|).

If it near to backspace key, I have tried it but not worked and finallyi put \I.

Could you send me the file after corrected formula.

Thanks 

Skaran

----------


## macropod

Hi Skaran,




> Sorry I did not find this character (|).



How can you type my name if you cannot find the 'l' character? It is the lower-case letter L!!!!!! Please don't try to tell me you cannot find that!!!

----------


## kumawat_s

Dear Mr. Paul,

I am really very sorry I could not understand that is is lower case L. I assume that is some special character or I.

Now It is working.

Thank u very very much.

Regards

Skaran

----------


## Cutter

@ kumawat_s

Based on your last post it seems that you are satisfied with the solution(s) you've received but you haven't marked your thread as SOLVED.  I'll do that for you now but please keep in mind for your future threads that Rule #9 requires you to do that yourself.  If your problem has not been solved you can use Thread Tools (located above your first post) and choose "Mark this thread as unsolved".
Thanks.

----------

